#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Maths Resources & Related Discussions >  >  Maths IIT/AIEEE Coaching Material: STATISTICS - Theory, Questions & Answers

## FaaDoO-Engineer

Exclusive IIT/AIEEE coaching centre material for STATISTICS. Please find it in the attachment.





  Similar Threads: Maths IIT/AIEEE Coaching Material: SET's AND RELATIONS - Theory, Questions & Answers Maths IIT/AIEEE Coaching Material: PROBABILITY - Theory, Questions & Answers Maths IIT/AIEEE Coaching Material: TRIGONOMETRY - Theory, Questions & Answers Maths IIT/AIEEE Coaching Material: VECTORS - Theory, Questions & Answers Maths IIT/AIEEE Coaching Material: COMPREHENSION QUESTIONS - Theory, Questions & Answers

----------


## G.KAUSHIK

I am KAUSHIK GANESAN, a student applying currently for universities. I am preparing for my entrances currently and this site is of a great help for me in helping me tackle great stuff!!

----------

